# moving to Brisbane, which are the best suburbs



## Daniellebunn (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi 

We are moving to Brisbane and fancy a suburb which is close to the city but still close to the sea!

We have looked at Wellington Point, Coomera Waters, Ascot and Paddington.

We've heard bad things about Coomera re mosquitos! 

Can anyone advise us of suburbs that they feel are great or ones they feel are terrible.

Any advice would be welcomed.


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

you'll need more info than that unfortunately.... Wellington Point isnt in Brisbane nor is Coomera Waters.

are you seeking urban and cosmopolitan living in either unit, townhouse or house or would you prefer suburbian lifestyle near the Bayside or sensational coastal living by the beach can provide


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

phat-dave said:


> you'll need more info than that unfortunately.... Wellington Point isnt in Brisbane nor is Coomera Waters.
> 
> are you seeking urban and cosmopolitan living in either unit, townhouse or house or would you prefer suburbian lifestyle near the Bayside or sensational coastal living by the beach can provide


Oh.... so where is Wellington Point then??? I live in Cleveland (south-eastern Brisbane suburb) and Wellington Point is just up the road from me!!! 

Huh, explain yerself Phat-dave


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

Wellington Point is around 24km from the Brisbane CBD (as the crow flies) and is part of Redland Shire and Coomera Waters is approx 55km from Brisbane CBD - It's part of the Gold Coast City Shire.

If you worked in the Brisbane CBD and lived on Brisbane's Bayside in my opinion you would be looking to move home very quickly. The lack of infrastructure (quality roads without bottlenecks is appalling and the public transport runs every half hour and is approx 50 minutes by train). The quality of your lifestyle would be exceptional but the day to day choirs would drain me!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Have you just moved to Canada Phat-Dave, or am i seeing things?


----------



## Daniellebunn (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi, 

Well as you live in Cleveland perhaps you might be able to advise!
What do you think of living there? we are a young couple who within the next few years will be starting a family, do you feel costal (your kind of area) would be ideal for us? We are not too bothered about about living right in the middle of the city (also, it would appear you can get alot more for your money the futher costal you are), however i would like to be able to get to the city and 50mins is fine by me! 
What are you thoughts on the humidity and insects?



scottishcelts said:


> Oh.... so where is Wellington Point then??? I live in Cleveland (south-eastern Brisbane suburb) and Wellington Point is just up the road from me!!!
> 
> Huh, explain yerself Phat-dave


----------

